# spider identification prepper related MONTANA



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have been off subject of prepping lately, becouse, quite frankly, Im always prepping. Wether it was this morning at walmart, deciding if I should buy ANOTHER case of 12 guage shells or another few cases of food.
I found this picture, and its all prepper related, no politics, no spin. 
DEEBO loves yall.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry the picture doesnt come out bigger.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Sorry the picture doesnt come out bigger.


If you click on I the picture it will get bigger


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Cool photo! I ignore fuzzy garden spiders. I *think* they are called jumping spiders. There are lots of varieties in the woods here but they are all covered in peach fuzz hair. I also let those little green spiders live, because they are tiny and cute. 

I kill anything else with 8 legs that is too close to me! 

::rambo:: =:shock:=


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I got bit by a spider, didn't even notice till I was in the shower. Two little fang marks swore up to about twice the size of a half dollar. I looked it up online they said if you aren't dead by now don't worry about it. I work around electricity and spiders love electricity for some reason.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Living in Florida one learns to shake out shoes before inserting foot. Brown Recluse spiders love to hide in shoes for some reason, and it is entirely possible you could lose your foot if you get bit.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Living in Florida one learns to shake out shoes before inserting foot. Brown Recluse spiders love to hide in shoes for some reason, and it is entirely possible you could lose your foot if you get bit.


That is one reason I could not live in Florida. - No offense intended. Minnesota sucks canal water, but at least here I am at the top of the food chain. Between the spiders, the snakes, the gators, and the New Yorkers, there is just too many things in Florida that can kill you!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> That is one reason I could not live in Florida. - No offense intended. Minnesota sucks canal water, but at least here I am at the top of the food chain. Between the spiders, the snakes, the gators, and the New Yorkers, there is just too many things in Florida that can kill you!


Lately there have been problems with black bears as well.
But on a positive note, I borrowed a Hav-A-Hart trap and got the racoon that killed one of my chickens and was trying real hard to get more.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

There are really only three sorts of creatures that I have no tolerance for. 

1) Spiders (of any sort)

2) Mosquitos

3) Pit Bulls

None of these are welcome anywhere near me (or mine). I swat, squish, or shoot any of these on sight.

*Note: Pit bulls are only shot if they are a) on my property, or b) off leash and/or unaccompanied by their owners.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

My wife LOVES this picture...









And, this little tidbit should send shivers down most everyone's back... Yes, it is...









And, all of a sudden, THIS is the more appropriate act!









Now, to be fair, I identify the fact that spiders are actually good for us, for the most part, and that they are invaluable for keeping a decent garden without pests, etc., but when they start looking at my wife or I and salivating we bring out the big guns without mercy!


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Inor said:


> That is one reason I could not live in Florida. - No offense intended. Minnesota sucks canal water, but at least here I am at the top of the food chain. Between the spiders, the snakes, the gators, and the New Yorkers, there is just too many things in Florida that can kill you!


Agreed. Winter is a price I willingly pay for not having to deal with gators, pythons, and every other nasty thing that swims, creeps, and flies in places like Florida. I'll take the mountain/northern tier states over the heat/humidity belt forever.

*Edit: My sister-in-law's mom lives in Florida and was nearly bitten by a cobra (we're talking a fully grown, Raiders of the lost ark, hooded Indian cobra) while pulling weeds in her front yard a few years ago. Not only do Floridians have to deal with incredibly nasty native species, they also have to contend with large numbers of escaped or freed invasive species. God only knows what vile things lurk in the suburbs of southern Florida.

Shiver.:-o


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

A few years back a house down the street was literally overrun with Brown Recluse spiders! The folks that lived there left and several exterminators
were called in and no luck. One of the exterminators put out traps and they counted 550 spiders captured. One of the local TV channels braved the situation and went in
the house and it was just amazing. The spiders were everywhere, in drawers, ceiling light fixtures, HVAC, furniture, etc. Finally a exterminator put like a big bag tent around the house and
fumigated it for about a week and it seemed to work as folks now live again in the house. it was CREEPY!


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> A few years back a house down the street was literally overrun with Brown Recluse spiders! The folks that lived there left and several exterminators
> were called in and no luck. One of the exterminators put out traps and they counted 550 spiders captured. One of the local TV channels braved the situation and went in
> the house and it was just amazing. The spiders were everywhere, in drawers, ceiling light fixtures, HVAC, furniture, etc. Finally a exterminator put like a big bag tent around the house and
> fumigated it for about a week and it seemed to work as folks now live again in the house. it was CREEPY!


Holy S#*T! I would never step foot in that house again. Nothing creeps me out quite like large numbers of spiders capable of causing the flesh to rot off your bones.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Lately there have been problems with black bears as well.
> But on a positive note, I borrowed a Hav-A-Hart trap and got the racoon that killed one of my chickens and was trying real hard to get more.


We have a LOT of black bears. They are pests, but generally not too dangerous.

On the raccoon, are you telling us there is raccoon fricassee on the menu for Rice Paddy Daddy and Rice Paddy Mommy this weekend?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> We have a LOT of black bears. They are pests, but generally not too dangerous.
> 
> On the raccoon, are you telling us there raccoon fricassee on the menu for Rice Paddy Daddy and Rice Paddy Mommy this weekend?


Well, Inor, we may be Southron ********, but no '**** for us. I mean, we do have SOME standards.
Since it is illegal in Florida to re-locate raccoons he now is deceased. 22LR X 3.

And 5 black bears were killed last week by Florida Wildlife Commission officers after a woman in an Orlando suburb got mauled in her own garage.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> Holy S#*T! I would never step foot in that house again. Nothing creeps me out quite like large numbers of spiders capable of causing the flesh to rot off your bones.


I hear ya I wouldn't either! We live like 10 houses down the street from the "spider house" and it still unnerves us! The original owners of the house left and never came back and ended up
selling the house cheap! Crazy, I had never heard of such a thing and who would have thought spiders could take over a house?

We have professional bug folks take care of us and 2 cats on patrol on the inside and so far nothing gets past them.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> I hear ya I wouldn't either! We live like 10 houses down the street from the "spider house" and it still unnerves us! The original owners of the house left and never came back and ended up
> selling the house cheap! Crazy, I had never heard of such a thing and who would have thought spiders could take over a house?
> 
> We have professional bug folks take care of us and 2 cats on patrol on the inside and so far nothing gets past them.


I had a cat for 17 years, he would kill anything from rabbits to crickets, but he would never touch a spider. He gave them a wide berth, smart cat.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> I had a cat for 17 years, he would kill anything from rabbits to crickets, but he would never touch a spider. He gave them a wide berth, smart cat.


Our cats are funny to watch as they usually play soccer with the occasional spider that gets in. I let them wear the spider down then step in and take care of it.
My wife insists I take the spider outside and let it go which I do now but didn't always. Kudo's to the cats as they always let me know when something is around!

Speaking of spiders I'm sure we all know to be careful for spiders around our preps that have been in a quiet corner of the house or basement. I have moved
some of my preps around a few times and have seen several spiders in the process and even a few browns (creeps me out!).


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

The only two bad ones around here that I know of are the Black Widow and the Brown Recluse. I see Black Widows often and try and steer clear of them.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Sticky traps are your friend.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't do spiders. I was actually bit by a black widow and will try to find some pics to post. It was no fun whatsoever. I can handle snakes,gators,lion or whatever. I just don't do spiders. When I was in Florida, I would shoot banana spiders with a shotgun. Nothing like being on horseback and riding between a few trees and the web wraps around you. It's amazing how fast you can get undressed and hop off of a horse at the same time.

About 10 years ago I was helping a friend(I have a cdl) deliver some pipe to Miami from Plant City. We left about 1am or so and was headed south on 27 and was south of Lake Placid when I seen something move out of the corner of my eye. I turned onthe dome light and looked but didn't see anything. A few minutes later, again and didn't see anything. About the time I get to Palmdale don't by the fisheating creek campground and rec area (which anyone in florida or visiting florida should visit) I seen it move again. I turned onthe dome light and was lookin around. Right as I was about to turn the light off, I seen it move again. It was a banana spider about as big as my hand sitting on my ****ing shoulder and was lifting up one of it's legs and caught my attention.. Now, I'm runnin this truck loaded with pipe about 80-85mph and slow it down as fast as I could. Popped the air brakes and jump out of that truck taking off my shirt and swatting like a little bitch. And not afraid to say so..lol I know people that are so scared of them they prlly would have jumped out as full speed..lol

That was a trip to remember.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I don't do spiders. I was actually bit by a black widow and will try to find some pics to post. It was no fun whatsoever. I can handle snakes,gators,lion or whatever. I just don't do spiders. When I was in Florida, I would shoot banana spiders with a shotgun. Nothing like being on horseback and riding between a few trees and the web wraps around you. It's amazing how fast you can get undressed and hop off of a horse at the same time.
> 
> About 10 years ago I was helping a friend(I have a cdl) deliver some pipe to Miami from Plant City. We left about 1am or so and was headed south on 27 and was south of Lake Placid when I seen something move out of the corner of my eye. I turned onthe dome light and looked but didn't see anything. A few minutes later, again and didn't see anything. About the time I get to Palmdale don't by the fisheating creek campground and rec area (which anyone in florida or visiting florida should visit) I seen it move again. I turned onthe dome light and was lookin around. Right as I was about to turn the light off, I seen it move again. It was a banana spider about as big as my hand sitting on my ****ing shoulder and was lifting up one of it's legs and caught my attention.. Now, I'm runnin this truck loaded with pipe about 80-85mph and slow it down as fast as I could. Popped the air brakes and jump out of that truck taking off my shirt and swatting like a little bitch. And not afraid to say so..lol I know people that are so scared of them they prlly would have jumped out as full speed..lol
> 
> That was a trip to remember.


That's wild, man! My daughter's cat was killed by a black widow spider last year. That little guy didn't deserve to go out like that. Black widows are nasty buggers. Needless to say, I kill every black widow on sight.

I'm probably one of those people that would have jumped out of the truck at full speed if I had a large banana spider sitting on my shoulder. Spiders make my skin crawl in a way nothing else does. Damn...I get goose bumps just thinking about it, man.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> I hear ya I wouldn't either! We live like 10 houses down the street from the "spider house" and it still unnerves us! The original owners of the house left and never came back and ended up
> selling the house cheap! Crazy, I had never heard of such a thing and who would have thought spiders could take over a house?
> 
> We have professional bug folks take care of us and 2 cats on patrol on the inside and so far nothing gets past them.


As I mentioned in another post, my little girl's cat was killed by a black widow. He was an absolutely fearless spider hunter. It cost him his life. Our newer cat doesn't touch them, but he does let us know when he sees them.


----------



## Ratchetman (May 2, 2014)

I like spiders unless they are black widow or recluse...all other spiders I don't mind. Now when it comes to snakes I will grab a shovel and bash their heads off and bury em...I don't do snakes,they r foul creatures.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I will tell you somethin you might not know. This works well inthe southern states especially. Florida and Ga are the most I have seen. Go outside at night into the grass, shorter grass works best. Take a flashlight and put it up to your forehead and shine it out in front of you on the ground. A headlamp works good too. You will see something that looks like little droplets of water or diamonds sparkling on the ground. Those are spider eyes. Take you light and walk up to them and you will see. Most are about the size of a pencil eraser but I have seen some as big as a quarter or larger. They are not poisonous but ever since a friend told me about it and I tried it. I stopped going outside barefoot at night.. Try it, it is pretty cool. Even though I hate spiders..

You will see hundreds of them, if not thousands. I read somewhere that you are never more than 3-5 feet from a spider of some kind. No matter where you are.


----------

